# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  لآ تأتي آلأمنيآت إلـآ بـ : آلإستغفآر !

## ريمي

*لآ تأتي آلأمنيآت إلـآ بـ : آلإستغفآر ! 

هل تريد رآحة البآل !
وإنشرآح الصدر !
وسكينة النفس !
وطمأنينة القلب !
والمتآع الحسن !

..
هل تريد الغيث المدرار والذرية الطيبة والولد الصالح والمال الحلال والرزق الواسع ..؟!
عليكم بالاستغفار: { اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً * يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَاراً *
وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ أَنْهَاراً } [ نوح :10ـ12 ] ..
هل تريد تكفير السيئات وزيادة الحسنات ورفع الدرجات ..؟!
عليكم بالاستغفار: { وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطَايَاكُمْ وَسَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ } [ البقرة: 58 ] ..
الاستغفار هو دواؤك الناجح وعلاجك الناجح من الذنوب والخطايا،
:
كقوله صل الله وعليه وسلم
..( من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا، ومن كل ضيق مخرجا، ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ) ..


*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يا سلام عليكي يا ريمي والله معك حق ما في بعد الاستغفار 
الله يجزاكي الف خير

----------


## ريمي

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوردة الاردنية
					

يا سلام عليكي يا ريمي والله معك حق ما في بعد الاستغفار 
الله يجزاكي الف خير 



شكرًا لمرورك الرااائع 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*استغفر الله واتوب إليه ،، 



في ميزان حسناتكـ*

----------


## ريمي

> *استغفر الله واتوب إليه ،، 
> 
> 
> 
> في ميزان حسناتكـ*


مرورك عطر الموضوع اكثر - شكرًا

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

الاستغفار كلمة لا تفارق لساني 
مشكووورة

----------


## gilroy

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه

----------

